# zzzzzz



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

nice work as usual...what was the emt from above for?
Siemans panel?
Odd that they build the stucco around the panel!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

:sleep1:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


 I knew you was going to post that smilie.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> nice work as usual...what was the emt from above for?
> Siemans panel?
> Odd that they build the stucco around the panel!


 
EMT was and added circuit for ceiling fans. I demo'd it and will do it right in the renovation. 

Yeah. Seimans. I like the copper buss. I HATE the small neutral bus lugs. The #4 stranded and #6 SE grounds _barely_ fit.

The stucco around the panel is unusual.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's funny, whenever I see those cables hanging out of the wall after you rip them out of the old panel, they never look long enough to reach in the the new panel. :blink: Somehow they always do though.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> It's funny, whenever I see those cables hanging out of the wall after you rip them out of the old panel, they never look long enough to reach in the the new panel. :blink: Somehow they always do though.


 I have always thought the samething. They sure look atleast a foot too short everytime. 220/221 has that service change out down to a science.:thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> It's funny, whenever I see those cables hanging out of the wall after you rip them out of the old panel, they never look long enough to reach in the the new panel. :blink: Somehow they always do though.


 
*I am the master wire stretcher :thumbup:*. 

It is *very* close sometimes. I plan ahead and start with the longest ones and work down. I doubled up a few grounds just to play it safe. *No wire nuts!!*


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

220/221 said:


> EMT was and added circuit for ceiling fans. I demo'd it and will do it right in the renovation.
> 
> Yeah. Seimans. I like the copper buss. I HATE the small neutral bus lugs. The #4 stranded and #6 SE grounds _barely_ fit.
> 
> The stucco around the panel is unusual.


 There's adapters for that...minor detail; at least the N bus bar is NOT behind the hot wires and it's accessable for future use. 
LOVE the copper bus.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Peter D said:


> It's funny, whenever I see those cables hanging out of the wall after you rip them out of the old panel, they never look long enough to reach in the the new panel. :blink: Somehow they always do though.


 I know!!! It's magic or something.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> There's adapters for that...


I know. 

While I was fighting the terminations, I was thinking "Dammit, I need to keep some of those doodads on the truck"


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

220/221 said:


> I know.
> 
> While I was fighting the terminations, I was thinking "Dammit, I need to keep some of those doodads on the truck"


 Don't you drive that big truck that is fully stocked and you can stand upright in? I remember seeing pics of guy's trucks in that other thread...


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Don't you drive that big truck that is fully stocked and you can stand upright in?


Yeah. 












I have plenty of room for them and they are not expensive.

My only defense is...... :jester:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

That is a nice set up you have there.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Efficiency is my thing. Time is money and I am the laziest guy you'd ever want to meet.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like you need some professional style stickers there instead of that painter's tape! You get a C+.:laughing:
Boy, 3 trucks the same way? You got it going on brother, congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Looks like you need some professional style stickers there instead of that painter's tape! You get a C+.:laughing:
> Boy, 3 trucks the same way? You got it going on brother, congrats. :thumbsup:


 
The _temp_ stickers are now 3 years old :jester:

We have a couple of bucket trucks too. :thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

We're all definitely envious of those trucks!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Another nice service job :thumbsup:

If the feeders don't reach in the new MP, who's responsibility is it to fix the problem


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

By feeders, do you mean service conductors?


POCO owns the incoming wiring. They always seem to reach. If not, there is plenty of room and they will usually just splice/crimp a short piece of wire.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> We're all definitely envious of those trucks!


 Ditto.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Did you build the shelving in there? Where did you get the xl milk crates?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I designed and built out all the trucks. I had been tweaking the design for years and finally got them all the same about three years ago when we got two new ones. The design still has a few flaws. Wire spools are still a problem. I'd like to store then in a readily usable rack. I almost got there using the crates....but gave up and moved on.



Maybe someday, if work picks up or someone commissions me to do a fleet, I will get do do an upgraded version.

Bins came from Global Enterprises and the crates from?????I don't recall. I found them online somewhere @ about 14 bucks ea.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

The stucco guy is not going to like you.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

220/221 said:


> I designed and built out all the trucks. I had been tweaking the design for years and finally got them all the same about three years ago when we got two new ones. The design still has a few flaws. Wire spools are still a problem. I'd like to store then in a readily usable rack. I almost got there using the crates....but gave up and moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you can post a how to guide:jester:. Seriously, i have an e150 and I have those metal american van racks. I like them, but as far as storage , I could have much more.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

very cool trucks :thumbup: i wish mine stayed like that and the branch circuits allways look short


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Great setup, I bet they are a b*tch to park.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> Great setup, I bet they are a b*tch to park.


He lives in the desert, how tough can parking be? :laughing:

I know for fact he would not get those trucks thorough some of the coastal residential streets around me.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> He lives in the desert, how tough can parking be? :laughing:
> 
> I know for fact he would not get those trucks thorough some of the coastal residential streets around me.


:sleep1:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> :sleep1:


Go bribe a politician. :tt2:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Go bribe a politician. :tt2:


I wish I knew one to bribe.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> The stucco guy is not going to like you.


Why not? I made it easy for him. Tack on a little lath and aply stucco. I had time to kill and if I had any lath material I would have just done it. They are doing a big remodel next week so there will be a real stucco guy and painter there.





> Great setup, I bet they are a b*tch to park.


They are cumbersome but well worth it. As Bob said, parking here generally isn't an issue. The streets/parking lots were mostly built after 1950-60, back when they drove real cars.




> Maybe you can post a how to guide:jester:. Seriously, i have an e150 and I have those metal american van racks. I like them, but as far as storage , I could have much more.


It's not rocket science. Start by figuring out what size space you want to dedicate for small bins and I'll draw it for you. Same thing on the milk crates. Measure a crate and figure out generally how big the racking wil be and I'll detail it for you.

It's all about making every inch count when you are working out of a standard truck/van.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Why not? I made it easy for him. Tack on a little lath and aply stucco. I had time to kill and if I had any lath material I would have just done it. They are doing a big remodel next week so there will be a real stucco guy and painter there.


 
It looked like from the photo there was no paper over the OSB, which would be tough to get on with a panel secured to the OSB. That would make it tough to get a weathertight seal.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ahhhh...gotcha.

Yeah, no paper/barrier behind the panel.

The only weather we have here is heat :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I wish I knew one to bribe.


You didn't know Cold Cash Jefferson? :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> You didn't know Cold Cash Jefferson? :laughing:


Nah, it's Dollar Bill.:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Nah, it's Dollar Bill.:laughing:


:yawn:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Man - You guys with the yawning smilies remind me of the mexican dude on my current jobsite who has been signing "Yingulbells - Yingulbells!" _ all week long. _

He really cracks himself up. 



OK - surprise me now with another...


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Stuff*

I didn't see a romex connector in your main panel for your #6 or #2 Al circuit? Unless it's in there. Hard to tell. Really nice trucks. I'm not worthy. You know you could probably make more traveling around giving classes and seminars on organization. Seriously, you might want to consider that. Think about all the wasted time we all do walking back and forth to the truck x amount of people. And then of course, they take a smoke break while they are out there. A++


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> I didn't see a romex connector in your main panel for your #6 or #2 Al circuit? Unless it's in there. Hard to tell. Really nice trucks. I'm not worthy. You know you could probably make more traveling around giving classes and seminars on organization. Seriously, you might want to consider that. Think about all the wasted time we all do walking back and forth to the truck x amount of people. And then of course, they take a smoke break while they are out there. A++


He uses these snap in bushings. They are hardly noticeable, but they are there.


----------

